# Has anyone bought and canon products from china, Hong Kong or Singapore?



## Aakajx (Jan 25, 2014)

Has anyone bought and canon products from china, hong kong or Singapore?

My mother keeps telling me to buy from there.. But I won't as I want the Australia warranty.

are then lens just cheap imitated ones. Or at they they same thing from the stores.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes and No. Sometimes they are the same thing, made in the same factories but without the branding and warranties. Other times they are cheaper quality. There isn't really any tried and true way to tell.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 25, 2014)

no. But I've bought things direct from hongkong before and I cant say enough about how good the service and quality of the merchandise was. zero problems.


----------



## Aakajx (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry about the auto correct >:| . Thanks. Yeh they say they are canon but you never know. I think my mothers going to buy some so ill test them lol .


----------



## acparsons (Jan 26, 2014)

Watch your credit card buying from there. I bought a flash suing paypal from China. A couple of weeks later, found out that my PayPal info was leaked and charged 900 to my credit card.


----------



## sashbar (Jan 26, 2014)

acparsons said:


> Watch your credit card buying from there. I bought a flash suing paypal from China. A couple of weeks later, found out that my PayPal info was leaked and charged 900 to my credit card.




How was that possible? They need your PayPal password for any transaction. Or did they crack your password? I thought that using PayPal was quite safe for exactly that reason: you do not supply any information apart from your 
PP email address... What do you mean by the leaked PP info ??


re OP question - I guess it depends on what site you are using. I had a great bargain with 
Onestop Digital, good service and no problems.


----------



## acparsons (Jan 26, 2014)

sashbar said:


> acparsons said:
> 
> 
> > Watch your credit card buying from there. I bought a flash suing paypal from China. A couple of weeks later, found out that my PayPal info was leaked and charged 900 to my credit card.
> ...



There was a big story on how PayPal info was leaked when it relocated to China. They somehow got my info, changed my password, and charged my card. I can only assume their records were compromised.


----------

